# Overstay in Dubai (1 year and Six months)



## Monroe76

Hi all,

Good day, i have a friend that is overstay in Dubai, UAE, for a 1 year and 6 months 

1. My question is would my friend be jailed?
2. How much would be the fine for the overstay?
3. Would my friend be banned to UAE? For how long.

Thank You


----------



## BedouGirl

No-one js going to be able to answer this question as it's going to come down to your friend handing themselves in and then finding out. I just find it really hard to understand why your friend didn't take advantage of the recent amnesty....


----------



## Stevesolar

Monroe76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good day, i have a friend that is overstay in Dubai, UAE, for a 1 year and 6 months
> 
> 1. My question is would my friend be jailed?
> 2. How much would be the fine for the overstay?
> 3. Would my friend be banned to UAE? For how long.
> 
> Thank You


The last amnesty expired on 3rd February.
During the publicity for the amnesty it was said that people who did not take up the amnesty would be jailed - so likely to still apply.
Apparently fine is 25 AED per day for overstay of residency visa - so for 18 months fine is around 13500 AED.
After jail and fine is paid - then deportation likely - ban probable.

Not really very good news - but above information is available on Gulf News website.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Monroe76

I just learned the fallowing :

my friend did not complete the process of visa, it was issued as a temporary working visa within the given three months period and it was cancelled for no apparent reason. I heard from my friend that the company were already close not existence at all.

My question now is, where my friend could go now to settle the issue

On the UAE immigration or The (Friend) native country embassy to seek assistance and consultation?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Once they go to jail, it really depends on the person. A person I was familiar with had overstayd by years and years. Was rounded up in one of the sweeps of discovery ghetto and sent off to jail. After like three months, ??? they figured out he was never going to be able to pay anything so they wanted to deport him but he had to figure a way to pay for a plane ticket was the only catch. I think it took another two months before everyone got together the money and he was off to sri lanka with a lifetime ban.


----------



## Charlesokello

Ive overstayed 3 months on visit visa and me and family cant pay...how long jail term do i expect?


----------



## miguelfox

my friend came to UAE with tourist visa and was deceived by his Nigeria visa agent to give him his passport month later he could not found the visa agent both is passport then he found out either the passport was sold or used for something , he has been in UAE more than 3 years illegally no access to work or do anything family members and friend has been helping him to survive , now i am writing this to seek advice, is there anything he can do about this without having a life ban, he likes UAE. and can afford to get a life BAN

Please give me advice 
looking forward to your response


----------



## XDoodlebugger

miguelfox said:


> my friend came to UAE with tourist visa and was deceived by his Nigeria visa agent to give him his passport month later he could not found the visa agent both is passport then he found out either the passport was sold or used for something , he has been in UAE more than 3 years illegally no access to work or do anything family members and friend has been helping him to survive , now i am writing this to seek advice, is there anything he can do about this without having a life ban, he likes UAE. and can afford to get a life BAN
> 
> Please give me advice
> looking forward to your response


It sounds like he first needs to contact his embassy, then turn himself in and hope for the best. No one on here could help I don't believe.


----------



## twowheelsgood

miguelfox said:


> he has been in UAE more than 3 years illegally


Sorry, but that alone makes his claims highly suspicious. If it was three months you would probably get some leniency.

We all have friends but living off others for three years with no income is highly improbable. Its almost as improbable as 'an agent stole my passport three years ago and I haven't been to the embassy or the police and have done nothing about it'.

The other one has bells on.

Go to the Police, and prepare for prison and being deported because its never going to get much better than that outcome.


----------

